# urodacus manicatus



## ynot_ (Jul 20, 2006)

i have 2 of these in 1 tank 1 is female and not so sure about the other, well any ways they are both doing wired things. eg they both are pointing there asses in the air and standing very tall on there legs. any1 know what this means?


----------



## zulu (Jul 20, 2006)

> there asses in the air and standing very tall on there legs. any1 know what this means?


 Proly farting or constipated


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 20, 2006)

not too sure about that one


----------



## x.RandomHero.x (Jul 20, 2006)

if they grab each other by the pincers and start dancing and doin circles then theie mating that all i know my scorps neva done that


----------



## MannyM (Jul 21, 2006)

They usually do that when they're pissed, or are about to mate.


----------



## ynot_ (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks, they do every now and again and still looks funny to me, i think 1 is already pregnet. shes pretty fat


----------



## hornet (Jul 21, 2006)

i have 1 female manicatus? its different to the others i have seen so not 100% sure on id but i think shes gravid, anyway, i'm not sure y urs r pointing their asses in the air, could just b pi$$ed off


----------



## hornet (Jul 22, 2006)

have they given birth yet? that can also mean getting ready 2 give birth


----------

